# Something wrong with my goat??



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys I am jsut curious and a little concern about my goat that has 8,000 miles. Well for whatever reason I don't really feel like I am gettin full power from my goat and I just want to make sure there is nothing wrong with it. I guess a few times I've lauached from zero to sixty or race a few cars from a roll and I don't really outrun them as much as I would think. I mean the other day this crx was toying with me so I launched it at aroudn the turn of the light and even thought I was in front the guy was still behind me so I'm thinking is there something wrong with my car and if so how do I fine tune it?

Should I just take out to a lot and go out or should I have it checked and if so what should I say to the dealership like oh its not as fast as I thought it would be? I know this is silly question sorry! But just feed back on what you guys to to check your goat power. I know that I have to replace the oil comin up but does that really affect the power?


----------



## stimeybob (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you have a 6 spd or auto? Do you have any mods?


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Two ways to find out:

1) Take it to a dyno shop and have it dynoed
2) Take it to a drag strip and run it


----------



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

I know this is kinda silly, but don't forget these three very important little things that might get in the way of some power.

1. Turn off Traction Control
2. Turn off your A/C
3. No passengers (less weight)

The A/C sucks power like crazy!!! There were times I accidentally left it on while racing, and I couldn't help but wonder if there was the body of an overweight sumo wrestler locked away in my trunk the way it lagged, fortunately it turned out to be the A/C. I turned it off and BAM, got my power back!


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

Where do you live? I live in Phoenix and my car drives totaly diferent between the cool nights and the blistering heat around noon.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

No complaints here, but then again, my other vehicles have about 140-150 hp, so -- - - -- - 

I've let my son drive it at times, and his reaction has been it's as close to take off on a jet as you can get in something without wings. Then again, his experience is limited to < 200HP vehicles.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have an auto but I am thinking of taking it to get dynoed...maybe its me but I just don't feel the power.

I didnt realize turning traction off helps a little or ac helps?

I think I am just takin it to empty lot and going crazy...also I live in IL.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Passengers and A/C will eat up HP. Not so much TC if you are driving right. I strongly suggest you leave it on. I had my goat for 11 months, thought I knew all about her and all she had to throw at me......Ha ha ha. After turning the TC off and getting rid of some tension after work right out front of my work's drivewyay.........1800 bucks later from the body shop with 18" OEM Bridgestone Potenzas with 20K on the odometer, and I'm sideways launching over a curb and almost hit a tree 40 mph, a fire hydrant, and damn near stopped by a brick wall at a plant that makes Toyota fork lifts (and yes, I got the A4). Thank God I only launched over the curb and landed in a patch of grass. And yes wise asses, I do drive my goat soft, which is how I got my Potenzas to last 20K in the first place. But the point is, never, NEVER hammer down on an A4 at city light-to-light crusing speeds (20-30 mph) on even halfway used tires with the TC off, or you'll be in the body shop like me. I was used to the fish tail after she downshifted to first, then she fish tailed again going into second which I was used to and loved but still totally under control, and the throw you back in the seat shift from 2nd to 3rd was all you needed to blow by most of what's out there. Just REMEMBER, you need good rubber under you or you'll just become another statistic, the A4 guys actually have it worse then the M6 guys when it comes to launches from a rolling start which is 95% of your street races, just remember that!!! If you get cocky, the 1st gear to 2nd gear fish tail will put you in a body shop. Now how's that for not feeling the horsepower? By the way, I was born and raised in IL Joey, an hour and a half south of Chicago, 15 minutes west of the Indiana border in corn field, soybeen, and cow pasture land, not sure how that's relevant to goats, but though I'd throw that out there.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sounds good thanks for the heads up..I guess takes time to get use to this monster.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Are you consistantly running the same brand fuel? Maybee you should try a different brand gas.:cool


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I've expriemented diff gas and seems like Shell ultimate works the best.

I think its maybe more less me not knowing the car or experimenting with it. I will have to tkae it out the a parking lot and go all out because again this is my first RWD car. I just dont know the best way to launch and I guess with auto I am so use to just gunning it which is not the best.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Power*

if u think the goat lacks horse, test drive a mustang gt..

AC eats 20% of the horse, and the TC button will screw u up if u like to flaw it. As soon as the wheels leave the ground-the TC is made to cut off.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah AC I see is an issue. Like I said its probably me not knowin the car and expriementing with it. I just wanted to make sure there was no flaw with my car and the power.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

*problems*

The A 4 guys DO Not have it worse when you have to launch, you just have to know how to drive a car. I was at the track 10 days ago and my 60 foot times were in the 1.80's,, and my ET was 11.9, with my foot not completely in it,,,with the M6,, you have to start in 1st for a few feet and then short shift into second and then again in 3rd,, otherwise you will just sit there


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

bklyn77 said:


> if u think the goat lacks horse, test drive a mustang gt..
> 
> AC eats 20% of the horse, and the TC button will screw u up if u like to flaw it. As soon as the wheels leave the ground-the TC is made to cut off.


20% of 400 = 80 horsepower. That's a lot of cooling capability.


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

you know I feel the same way about my car... It really doesn't feel like 400 horses. I mean I know it puts down high 300 something but still... feels like its not there sometimes. I sometimes think the electric throttle can control itself and not allow WOT sometimes... I only say that because in my car it feels like 3/4 throttle is the same as flooring the damn thing... Tried researching the throttle body and how it works but came up with nothing. Anyone:confused


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

More like 345hp and lower stock... High 300's to the ground (depending on dyno give or take) is not happening without some mods... I say a dyno would be your fix to answer your questions...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*My 2 pennies: 

I measure my power on how fast I need to accelerate when needed. Getting on the bypass or passing. Every time I got on it for those reasons the car seems as though it lifts up and propels me like a rocket. As far as it having the true 400 HP I can only assume it has it or close to it. There is so much power to mine. I have no complaints with the power I have. The few times I took off from a dead stop "quickly" the car raises up as I accelerate and just screams. 

I did not buy the car to race it, show off, and taunt others with it. I only notched a couple kills when I was taunted......The one time I was taunted by a 72' nova at a traffic light... I gave the guy a 1/2 car length as he gunned it then I gunned it as my wife yelled to me "what ya waiting for?" and the car just felt like someone picked it up and threw it... By the time I hit 3rd we were even, by the time I hit 6th the guy was flaring his arms and turned off. I was some 6 lengths or so ahead of him. I have no qualms with mine. *


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I think dyno and getting use to the car is key. Just making sure that I am not getting embarassed by these others cars because there is someting wrong and them thinking I smoked a gto!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> I think dyno and getting use to the car is key. Just making sure that I am not getting embarassed by these others cars because there is someting wrong and them thinking I smoked a gto!


Have the camshaft oil bypass vents checked by your dealer. This is not something you should try and fix yourself. It's a known problem with the LS2 and GM has a TSB #8425543 covering it. If the vents are fouled, the engine computer will read it as knock (detonation) and retard the ignition timing to stop it. This can cause a loss of about fifty wheel horsepower. 

There is a quick and dirty procedure you can use to check for clogged vents. Check the opening of the tailpipe for carbon (black soot). Run your finger around the inside and see if it comes out black. If it does, taste it by touching your finger to your tongue. If it has a bitter taste, it could be blow by carbon caused by clogged vents and rich fuel mixture from the engine controls trying to correct for it. Next, start the car cold (morning is best). Have a buddy rev the engine in nuetral while you get close to the tailpipe and sniff the exhaust. You'll need to get pretty close. If you smell any raw fuel, it's unburned gas and a sure indicator of clogged camshaft bypass vents. Get thee to thy dealer right away. Once it's fixed, you'll be smokin CRX's like they were standing still. 

But, with 8,000 miles on the engine, you may have done some permanent damage.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sounds good I am going to take my car to dealer and make sure they check it.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 1, 2007)

*Wing Nut Question*

Hey, I have not looked at my car very close for this but I can tell you that my engine exhaust is running much richer since I installed the SLP Bobcat 421 tune. I am assuming that this is normal. Thoughts??


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*trouble*



joeyk97 said:


> I have an auto but I am thinking of taking it to get dynoed...maybe its me but I just don't feel the power.
> 
> I didnt realize turning traction off helps a little or ac helps?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*trouble*



joeyk97 said:


> Sounds good I am going to take my car to dealer and make sure they check it.


Don't take it to a dealer,,they know **** about HP tuning,, bring it to a good speed shop and get a DYNO TUNE


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*trouble*



OldDog said:


> Hey, I have not looked at my car very close for this but I can tell you that my engine exhaust is running much richer since I installed the SLP Bobcat 421 tune. I am assuming that this is normal.
> 
> hope your car is NOT running richer, if it is you have a problem,,


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> Have the camshaft oil bypass vents checked by your dealer. This is not something you should try and fix yourself. *It's a known problem with the LS2 and GM has a TSB #8425543 covering it*. If the vents are fouled, the engine computer will read it as knock (detonation) and retard the ignition timing to stop it. This can cause a loss of about fifty wheel horsepower...*But, with 8,000 miles on the engine, you may have done some permanent damage*.



If this is a known problem, and they have a TSB on it, you should be able to push for an engine replacement if there is ANY permanent damage. Just my two cents ...


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

BobG said:


> If this is a known problem, and they have a TSB on it, you should be able to push for an engine replacement if there is ANY permanent damage. Just my two cents ...



Keep going......you're on to something.


----------

